# three years of jazz and two of tap...



## MarcusMaximus (Jan 15, 2004)

meal 1 :   1 cup oatmeal
              125 ml milk
                1/2 can evaporated milk
               2 cups coffee
meal 2       3 slices bread
                 50 ml natural peanut butter
                 250 ml rice
                 2 handfuls cashews
                250 ml water

workout:  6 X side laterals, 4 rear laterals, 8 power cleansm 3 shrugs, 3 dumbbell shrugs, 4 rope pushdowns,  4 reverse grip pulldowns.  done

meal 3  2 cups rice, 2 chicken breasts, carrots, coffee 
meal 4  -  1 cup oatmeal, brown sugar, protein powder, lotsa water
meal 5-  3 bars,  beer
meal 6-  1 cup rice, 1/2 chicken, 
              rum and coke
meal 7-  salsa  and cottage cheese
night time snack-  30 grams of cheese


----------



## katie64 (Jan 15, 2004)

Good luck with your new journal 


rum, coke, brown sugar, beer, carrots


----------



## P-funk (Jan 15, 2004)

were the salsa and cottage cheese mixed together in meal 7??


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Jan 16, 2004)

meal 1- 2 bowls of cereal, 500 ml milk 1/2 can evaporated milk
meal 2-  2 slices bread, 50 ml natural peanut butter, 1 coffee, 1/2 pound virginia salted peanut
workout:  1 minute biking, 6 sets sldl ss with 6 sets leg press on cybex leg press
                 5 sets barbell curls, 3 sets preacher
meal 3-  glass of white wine,  2 cups rice, 1 chicken breast.
meal 4-  several protein bars- water
meal 5-  ~ 1 cup oatmeal with ~ 30 g protein mixed in.
meal 6-   2 large nuked potatoes,  1/4 broiled chicken ( superstore bought ) ,   bottle of beer
meal 7-  salsa ( hot picante ) mixed in with 1/2 bucket of 4% cottage cheese, ( stir it up together  yup.) 
meal 8-  hunk of cheese-  about 30 grams or so.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Jan 18, 2004)

*Fridays' January 16th 2004*

Meal 1:   2 bowls of cereal, milk, 1/2 can evaporated milk, 2 coffee.
meal 2:  4 pieces bread, enuff pb to cover, 1 glass of milk, 1 protein bar
workout:  1 minute biking,  6 X ( seated dumbbell press & spider rows )
6 X low pulley rows & dumbbell shrugs, 3 upright rows,  3 head cavers, 3 pushdowns. 
Meal 3;  spaghetti, protein, salsa,  1 beer
Meal 4- 2 protein bars, glass of orange juice
Meal 5-  1 beer,  oatmeal with SMP,
Meal 6-  1- 12 inch pizza ( gr. olive, mushrooms, pepperoni), 1 beer
meal 7-  2 handfull cashews.  30 grams cheddar cheese.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Jan 18, 2004)

*Saturday january 17th 2004*

Meal 1- bowl of oatmeal, smp, protein, 1/2 can evaporated milk, 1 coffee
Meal 2- 2 toast and PB to cover, coffee
workout: ( close grip pulldowns, cybex horizontal leg press full upright, calf raises ) x 7, (incline dumbbell press, sldl, cybex plate loaded leg press ) x 8,
Meal 3-  rice , cottage cheese, milk,
meal 4-  3 protein bars- 1 litre of  water
Meal 5- 3 protein bars- 1 litre of water
Meal 6-  2 potato, 1/4 chicken broiled, 1 beer
Meal 7-  double white russian,  with added skim milk powder.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Jan 19, 2004)

*sunday*

meal 1- 2 bowls of cereal, 500 ml milk 1/2 can evaporated milk, 2 coffee
meal 2-  4 bread peanut butter to cover, milk
workout- ( cgpd & horizontal cybex leg press & scr) x 8
               (cybex leg press & incline dumbbell press ) x 7
                3 hammer curls,   3 overhead extensions
meal 3- rice , chicken  & 1 beer

hike
meal 4- potato with chicken, 1 beer, water
meal 5- a 12 inch pizza ( 3 toppings ), a beer
meal 6-  cottage cheese, salsa, carrots.
missed last meal.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Jan 19, 2004)

*MOnday*

meal 1-  8 slices of pizza ( 3 topping ), 1/2 can evap milk, 1 coffee, bowl of cereal, lotsa water.
meal 2- 2 slices of bread  with cashew butter , glass of milk

workout : shovelled snow for about 2 hours.

meal 3- 2 potato, protein, , 1 beer

meal 4- uturn bar, promax bar, protein plus bar, water
meal 5- designer whey bar,  eas low carb protein bar , water
meal 6- 2 potato,  250g angus beef, green beans, 1 beer
meal 7-  spanish coffee- as i type this


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Jan 20, 2004)

*Tuesday*

i have decided to clean up my diet; i am dropping all fruits and vegetables.  Except maybe broc or carrots with my salsa/cheese goo.  

meal 1.  1/2 12 inch pizza with cheese and olive oil, coffee, 1/2 can evaporated milk.
meal 2-  1 bowl cereal, milk.
pre-workout: shovelled out buddy #1's driveway
workout-  (deadlifts & bench) x 8 sets
meal 3-  2 toast and peanut butter to cover, milk,
post workout #2: shovelled out buddy #2's driveway
meal 4-  myoplex bar, protein plus bar, coffee, canned milk
meal 5-  2 protein bars, water. water water.

add to this later after my evening meals.
meal 6-  250 g cashews,  1 glass whole milk.
meal 7-  spaghetti, salsa, 4% cottage cheese,  1 beer


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Jan 21, 2004)

*Wednesday*

meal 1 : 1 bowl of cereal, 1 coffee, 1/4 can evaporated milk.
meal 2- missed it.  
workout:  5 calf raises,  (  cybex hor leg press & squats ) x  5
cybext  leg press plate loaded & squats ) x 8 
barbell curls x 5.
meal 3-  1000 ml choc milk,  2 protein bars.
meal 4-  1 cup oatmeal, 20 grams protein

meal 5-  missed it-  scarfed down a protein bar
meal 6- missed it- scarfed down a toasted cheese sandwich 

meal 7- spaghetti, protein, 1 beer
didn't get my rum and coke tonight.


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 22, 2004)

You're making your diet healthier by cutting out fruits and vegetables and replacing it with bread and protein bars?


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Jan 22, 2004)

and more olive oil and peanut butter/cashews.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Thursday*

#1-bowl of cereal, 1/4 can evaporated milk, coffee
#2- toasted pb sandwich, cashews, glass milk
workout-  ( dumbbell shoulder press & squats ) x 8
dogs
#3- spaghetti  ,protein, beer
#4- 2 protein bars- coffee, milk, water
#5-  shake of SMP, milk, little bit of oil, dextrose
#6- cup of oatmeal,  20 grams protein, 1/2 can evap milk, water
#7- 454 grams of cashews
#8- spaghetti, protein, salsa sauce
rum and coke.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Jan 24, 2004)

*Friday*

meal 1  oatemal, smp, br sugar, 1/2 can evaporated milk,  coffee
meal 2 - toasted pb and chicken sandwich.  milk
dog walk- day off weights
meal 3-4& 5 combined: i had 2 coffee, 2 liters of water and 8 protein bars
meal 6- rack of ribs, chicken breast, 1 beer, rice, 2 small potatoes, 1/2 loaf of bread with garlic butter.
meal 7- cashews & white russian with some smp in it


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Jan 24, 2004)

*Saturday*

-27 or -35 windchill

#1- 2 bowls of cereal 1/2 can evaporated milk, 2 coffee
#2-  500 ml water, 4 scoops smp, 2 scoops malto, 1 scoop 50%protein powder .
workout-  legs shoulders back
   (hor leg press #2- full, sld 225, dsp ) x 8
full power cleans x 5
#3-  4 meal replacement bars 1/2 can evap milk, coffee
looking forward to the hike with the boys later on.  love the cold weather, getting my snowshoes out what with the newly fallen snow cover.!!!
72


----------



## atherjen (Jan 24, 2004)

its bitterly cold here again today Marcus! bundle up eh! 

might I ask why the evaporate milk?


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Jan 24, 2004)

hi jen, 

cheap, high in calories and easy.  i put it in my coffee or make shakes with it.  

and i must add, you look all woman to me!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 24, 2004)

oh ok, I guess that your just the first person that I heard of using evap milk like that!  

aww thanks!


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Jan 25, 2004)

*Saturday evening*

4 more protein bars water
2 potatos, carrots, 300 grams turkey breast, beer
big bag of orville
Kahlua, rum and milk ( added smp ) when i got home from LOTR.  pack a lunch if you're going.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Jan 25, 2004)

Sunday 
2 bowls cereal,  1/2 can evap milk,  coffee
4 protein bars.
beer 
6 eggs  cheese salsa,
coffee 1/2 can evap milk.
1 cup rice turkey breast & thigh 
double rum and coke.
bad day food wise.  couldn't get enough in, couldn't get to the gym, car too cold to start and -30 so today was rest day.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Jan 26, 2004)

monday:
#1-  2 bowls cereal, 1/2 can evap milk. coffee
#2-  toasted peanut butter and chicken breast sandwich  
        milk
#3-  3 protein bars ( 42 grams protein )  milk
#4-  1/2 can evap milk, chicken, oatmeal
#5-  1 c.  rice with chicken , 1 beer
#6- 1 c. rice with chicken
#7-  30 grams cheese. handful cashews


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MarcusMaximus *_
> #2-  toasted peanut butter and chicken breast sandwich
> milk



Interesting Combination


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Jan 27, 2004)

*Tuesday*

#1- 2 bowls of cereal, 1/2 can evap milk,  1/2 cup cashews. milk
#2-  took a shake with me to the gym-  30 g protein, 20 g fat and ~ 40 gram carbs
workout- ( reverse grip pulldowns & hor cybex leg press ) x 12
#3- 3 protein bars  1/4 can evap milk, oatmeal
#4-  oatmeal  and protein powder.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Jan 30, 2004)

*wednesday*

back and legs


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Jan 30, 2004)

*thursday*

off


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Jan 30, 2004)

*friday*

legs and chest


----------

